# Panel: Lefties vs. Righties on Trump and Climate



## Joom (Nov 15, 2020)

​

It's 4 hours long and spicy as shit.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Joom said:


> ​
> 
> It's 4 hours long and spicy as shit.


Unless it's a porno not watching something for 4 fucking hours


----------



## Joom (Nov 15, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Unless it's a porno not watching something for 4 fucking hours


Sorry, I'm posting my leaked 4 hour porno of RBG in my next thread. Gotta stay relevant in the politics sub. I'm not expecting everyone to listen to this in one sitting, but it does cover every contention that's going on in the US right now. If you don't involve yourself in political matters, there's no need to watch this. I will say it's a lot more entertaining than watching a mainstream panel at least.


----------

